# Need To Make App



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

I have transportation company with a few hundred locations. Locations are in database or I can extract out in a excel or cvs and what I would like to do is make a app that will tell the driver where and how to get to the nearest location based on there GPS location.

How do I get started and is this a novice, interm or advance app that I am looking to do from a programming standpoint?


----------

